# Doggles



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Doggles and Vizsla's? I want to order a set online for my female so any reviews or advice on sizing and fit would be greatly appreciated 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I do have a pair of Doggles that I purchased for my last dog, who was diabetic for 5-1/2 years. She was a Vizsla mix. She hated them and never got accustomed to them. In the end, I gave up on trying to get her to wear them in very bright sunlight... Oh, well. I just got them out and tried to find some size marking, but couldn't find one. They are pretty adjustable, too. 

Whether or not they will work for you kind of depends on the personality of your dog. My dog, while very gentle and loving, just couldn't get used to them and always tried to remove them with her paws. I've never tried them on my present dog, Willie Boy.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Will she be riding in a side car next to you on your motorcycle? 8)
When I use to ride, there was guy I bumped into a few times with a dog wearing goggles, in a sidecar next to his goldwing. lol It was great to see.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hah, no, not a sidecar ;D The area where we run our dogs has lots of Rinkhals; a Cobra-like variety of snake that can spit venom. They aren't particularly aggressive and the dogs know not to get bit, but Avery is forever getting her eyes envenomated :'( It's not a major drama (Pain. Watery/Puffy eyes. Recovery in 24hrs with freshwater flushing) but I'm hoping Doggles will help.

Thanks for your input *mswhipple.* I'm anticipating acceptance is going to be a huge hurdle.


----------

